# Conseils nettoyage écran



## audemartinoli (15 Mars 2019)

Bonjour 

Je souhaiterais nettoyer correctement mes écrans d’iPhone et de MacBook Pro et je me demandais si cela était une bonne idée d’utiliser de l’Ajax Vitre ? En tout cas un produit conçu pour nettoyer les vitres.

Merci par avance des éventuelles réponses.


----------



## ibabar (15 Mars 2019)

Le meilleur produit dégraissant est l'alcool: utilisé par nombre d'opticiens, ça n'abîme pas les traitements et ne laisse pas de pellicule grasse.
Ne jamais utiliser d'essuie-tout ni de tissu: mouchoir en papier le plus fin possible.
Un chiffon micro-fibre est adéquat aussi à condition qu'il n'ait pas traîné n'importe où (risque de poussières donc de rayures) et que l'écran ne soit pas trop gras: ça retient la graisse mais jusqu'à un certain point, ce n'est pas magique non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2019)

le mieux étant encore une longuette pour les lunettes que l'opticien donne


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Mars 2019)

Ça fait 30ans que je nettoie tout à l’ajax je n’ai pas à m’en plaindre.
J’aspire même mes macbook


----------



## subsole (15 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> le mieux étant encore une longuette pour les lunettes


De quelle taille la longuette ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2019)

subsole a dit:


> De quelle taille la longuette ?


Pas trop longue n'y trop grande
Un longuette


----------



## ibabar (15 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> le mieux étant encore une longuette pour les lunettes que l'opticien donne





ibabar a dit:


> Un chiffon micro-fibre est adéquat aussi


La lingette fournie par l'opticien est en micro-fibres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2019)

Pour les iPhone, aucun produit liquide. Juste un coup de chiffon micro-fibre.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mars 2019)

J'ai moi aussi toujours nettoyé mes écrans avec du produit pour les vitres et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes !
Faut arrêter de donner crédit à la moindre affirmation de catastrophe annoncée si l'on utilise de tels produits.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2019)

Le produit a vitre sur un écran de macbook, je préfère éviter


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mars 2019)

ben l'écran du MacBook est une vitre ... non ?


----------



## ibabar (22 Mars 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ben l'écran du MacBook est une vitre ... non ?


Ce n'est pas le problème de la vitre mais des traitements appliqués dessus, noyamment des anti-reflets.
Certains produits d'entretien contiennent des composants très corrosifs qui peuvent altérer ces traitements (amoniaque, acétone...), d'où le conseil de l'alcool qui est le produit le plus simple, le moins cher et le plus dégraissant


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2019)

Au quotidien, une lingette microfibre très fine comme celles fournies par les opticiens. 
Lorsque l'iPhone est un peu plus crade (s'il y a une crasse un peu tenace dessus), j'utilise des lingettes à lunettes. Ces produits contiennent un peu d'alcool, mais pas en concentration trop forte, et sont conçus pour ne pas endommager le traitement oléophobe qu'on retrouve sur les écrans des smartphones ou sur les lunettes...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2019)

Pour ma part ,si très sale, j’utilise une lingette opticien légèrement humide


----------



## Chris K (27 Mars 2019)

Chiffon (et non lingette car trop petite et trop fine pour mon iPad) micro-fibre trouvable en grande surface.
Très efficace sans produit ajouté. Si des tâches résistent, j’humidifie très légèrement à l’eau une partie du chiffon et ça suffit à rendre l’écran comme neuf.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2019)

scotch brit ?


----------



## peyret (29 Mars 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> scotch brit ?



Non.... toile émeri.... grain 000


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Non.... toile émeri.... grain 000



Rien a craindre , j'ai une protection d'écran


----------

